# NSW Sydney South Hobie Versus 1090mm Hoodlum



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Gday Yakkers,

The time has finally come my first metre plus king from the yak. I am pretty pumped still and feeling a sense of accomplishment as this has been a goal of mine for the last 12 months. This year i have definately fished a lot less with only four or five livebaiting sessions from the yak, i have put a lot of time in to perfecting rigs and changing things as last year saw me lose far to many good fish. I owe one fisho big time for his insight and knowledge into the ins and outs of these beautiful creatures thanks chrisso. All i can say is this metre plus kingies can be done from the yak, think outside the square and obsess with absolutely everything you do in regards to hunting them down .
Go get em it can be done.

Cheers Micka


----------



## wouldnot (Jul 29, 2009)

Sweet. Nice fish. I have the exact same goal of getting a 1m+ kingfish from the kayak. I've been fussing with my rigs and getting better at finding live squid. Hopefully it will come together soon. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

SWEET FISH MICKA,
well done mate , great feeling achieving agoal .
agian well done 
COATSEY1


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Terrific fish and fisher person Micka. I'm very impressed and I bet your heart was thumping when it came up.

Well done. Next target??

Grant


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done Micka, all that hard work paid off.

David


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

What a brute, well done with sticking to it until you succeeded.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Well done Micka, fantasic fish mate & sure it will be a memorable one. 
But where to from here?


----------



## RP243 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice fish mate. I'm guessing the next goal will be a +20kg from the yak.

I'm yet to get a fish as fine as yours but I'm working hard to do it.

Enjoy the feed!


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow wee Batman!

Awesome fish


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

It was always gonna happen Micka, you put in the hard yards and got the reward you deserved.
Well done.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

You called it, you earned it.
Take a bow!


----------



## spizza (Jan 20, 2008)

yakattack said:


> Gday Yakkers,
> 
> The time has finally come my first metre plus king from the yak. I am pretty pumped still and feeling a sense of accomplishment as this has been a goal of mine for the last 12 months. This year i have definately fished a lot less with only four or five livebaiting sessions from the yak, i have put a lot of time in to perfecting rigs and changing things as last year saw me lose far to many good fish. I owe one fisho big time for his insight and knowledge into the ins and outs of these beautiful creatures thanks chrisso. All i can say is this metre plus kingies can be done from the yak, think outside the square and obsess with absolutely everything you do in regards to hunting them down .
> Go get em it can be done.
> ...


Nice work mate, having tangled with a metre job King off a boat, I can only imagine the feeling from a yak. To be honest, I'm not too sure I'm ready to mess with a metre King from my Revo yet . 
Cheers,
spizza.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Whew, the TRs on here just spiked with some serious quality!
Excellent fish! I am drooling over the hamachi kama from here.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

A dream fish no more Micka. I like the way you allowed the extra 90mm for shrinkage.
Good luck for the second half of the 1 x 1. Something tells me it won't be long.


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

Bloody well done, its a beast that thing.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats Micka. 
Feel free to tell us how the fight went, I'm sure there is a good story in there.


----------



## OnTheWater (Jun 21, 2010)

You have joined a very exclusive club with that capture. Hats off to you!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Congrats on achieving your goal Micka


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

That's great work Micka, well done mate.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I wish you showed us a photo of the leader that held itself up all the way through the fight and was most certainly freyed on a brick or two inbetween the sleigh ride - Well done Micka, great fish.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Gday Yakkers,

Thank you all for your kind words. I havent really given a blow by blow account of the fight mainly because it was a really short encounter. Basically heavy braid locked up in ten metres of water very reefy teritory as this is where the beasties hang out. The fight was all done and dusted within a minute i guess, this fish was still very green when gaffed but lucky enough the shot hit the mark and put the big fella to sleep. I have discovered that squid = kingies no secret there i suppose. Last year i fished yakkas which are ok but live squid is definately the bait that gets the most big bites. I have a new principal which is king in the yak or me in the water whatever it takes. Please dont try this technique unless you are prepared to go in i know its not very smart but nothing else was working. I wish the fight was longer something more to remember and enjoy but it was short and sweet which is the only way in tough territory.
I do have another goal which will be starting soon a 1 metre jewie from the yak fingers crossed at least the fight will last longer i hope :lol: 
Once again cheers to all who have fished with me around the traps over the last 18 months or so these kingies sure get us pumped dont they. I look forward to seeing all the kingie reports always gets me up for the next trip.

Cheers Micka


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Nice one Micka. I know how well prepared you are when you head out there. If you want to go chase Jewies through winter, I would be game to join you.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Well done Micka - inspirational stuff!. Locking up on a fish that size from a yak in the shallows is extreme fishing - it's not like hooking a big king from a boat out wide and deep, or even playing a clean fighting species for half an hour. Great to see your brute force approach worked (and you didn't have a swim ;-) ).


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Good work getting the fish up so green on a tight drag and not losing your gaff on the charge back down. It's heartbreaking when you're millimetres off an early gaff shot only to drop the fish later.
1m+yak jewies compared to a kings are pretty easy to pacify so don't build your expectations too high. More like two, maybe three longish brrrrr, brrrrr, brrrs and then a bit of floating and its all over. I'd say the chunkier kings are a hell of a lot more challenging if you miss the gaff on the 1st rise.


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

onya micka!
knew u would nail one sooner or later.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Gatesy said:


> yakattack said:
> 
> 
> > I have a new principal which is king in the yak or me in the water whatever it takes. Please dont try this technique unless you are prepared to go in i know its not very smart but nothing else was working.
> ...


Not stupid very stupid :lol: 90 pound braid :shock:

Cheers Micka


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

spooled1 said:


> I'd say the chunkier kings are a hell of a lot more challenging if you miss the gaff on the 1st rise.


Maybe we should bring them to the side of the yak and then whack them with the back of the gaff to get a better fight out of them :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

well done Micka. glad to hear the Hobie caught a kingfish for you.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Davey G said:


> well done Micka. glad to hear the Hobie caught a kingfish for you.


Well i wouldnt say it actually caught the fish but it did get me to the destination :lol:

Thanks Dave

MIcka


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice catch.

Welcome to the club 8)


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

polylureosis said:


> Nice catch.
> 
> Welcome to the club 8)


Thank you i feel honoured to be in this club 

Cheers Micka


----------

